# Avengers: EMH Cancelled...Fucking Flanders



## Hadrian (Jun 9, 2012)

Well Marvel/Disney announced yesterday that this fantastically well done show has been cancelled:

http://nerdbastards.com/2012/06/06/now-its-official-avengers-earth-mightiest-heroes-is-cancelled/

This has bummed the fuck out of me, this show for me felt like the ones I had during the 90's like Justice League, Batman: TAS etc though not quite as good. It wasn't dumbed down, it followed the comics quite well but at the same time wasn't just an exact retelling.  The reason appears to be that they're getting rid of all the shows from before the Disney deal went through and everything will be done in house...I can't see why they couldn't just take over the series in house and keep what was great about it.

Ok there's 52 episodes, which is a lot more than most shows get but it was great and had great ratings...such a shame to kill it. I just hope the new series is good.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2012)

Wait what does Ned Flanders have anything to do with this?


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 9, 2012)

. They are replacing it with Avengers Assemble, which is going to be same universe as the ultimate spider-man cartoon and is going to be crap .


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 9, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Wait what does Ned Flanders have anything to do with this?


You could say nothing, you also say everything.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 9, 2012)

has homer simpson would say.

YOU SUCK IT A LY UCK NED FLANDERS!!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw an episode once, and it seemed alright. I didn't feel all that compelled to start watching, but it seemed good enough (and certainly better than that new Spider-Man cartoon). I'm sad to see this get cancelled while that abomination sticks around.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 12, 2012)

I watched the whole first season and it was fantastic. 
The second season, i only watched about 4 or 5 eps in and the animation quality seemed to drop off pretty bad. The story was pretty gripping though.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm pretty disappointed with this info I've downloaded up to episode 14...15... or 16... (whichever had Vision in it) and have loved every minute of it. To have all of the characters I've always dreamed of being focused on in an Avengers series replaced by the movie line up and Falcon is pretty sad -__-

Unless the new series brings a more mature approach, stronger and more expanded stories, and inclusion of the many Marvel characters EMH provided... donotwant.jpg


----------



## Icealote (Jun 14, 2012)

First season was good until it got to the end. I felt it was a tad dry and boring. I haven't watched the second season but it is a shame there wouldn't be a third season. My sister's husband is going to spaz after I'll tell him the news.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 15, 2012)

aw man i was watching this show when i was bored and it was awesome shame they cancelled it


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 19, 2012)

EDIT:
Hello Scavenger







^ that is scabies really really close up.  This however isn't your answer, look at the clue again because you're missing something vital.



Nebz said:


> To have all of the characters I've always dreamed of being focused on in an Avengers series replaced by the movie line up and Falcon is pretty sad -__-


Yeah they did really well in getting the characters in there without it feeling forced and without it being a clusterfuck just like DC did with the Justice League series.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 26, 2012)

So,  what do you think about the finale?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

It was good, this series wasn't as good as the first but I still loved it anyway.  I felt the Galactus story was underdone in this series, one episode wasn't enough.

It's still such a shame that this has been cancelled, especially since the ratings were great for it.  I can't see why Marvel/Disney couldn't just take over rather than reboot, there is no need to have the same team as the movies.  The stories were more faithful to the original comics and I truly felt that they only scratched the service with what they've done.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 2, 2012)

well... i didnt like the animation style to be honest. but i watched it anyway, cause there was just nothing else.

personally, i'm pretty happy with the new ultimate spiderman, so if they change style to be like that in the new show, i'm still happy.
i really just hope that they wont start with the same stories over again -.- really, that bored the fuck out of me for quite a lot shows.

i was so pissed when i read wolverine origins, then watched that wolverine anime and then another wolverine comic and one of them xmen cartoons and all of them had that stupid story with wolverines asian love interest, the silver samurai and that stupid omega red.

you'd think they were afraid to change things up once in a while


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> personally, i'm pretty happy with the new ultimate spiderman


I don't hate that series as much as most people do, I do like some of it, there are some good ideas for stories but parts of it are fucking awful. If they ignore the cut away crap and Spidey talking to the viewers, it would be so much better.  They really pander to children too much when they really don't need to, kids are more intelligent than this.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> It was good, this series wasn't as good as the first but I still loved it anyway.  I felt the Galactus story was underdone in this series, one episode wasn't enough.
> 
> It's still such a shame that this has been cancelled, especially since the ratings were great for it.  I can't see why Marvel/Disney couldn't just take over rather than reboot, there is no need to have the same team as the movies.  The stories were more faithful to the original comics and I truly felt that they only scratched the service with what they've done.


Since the cancellation, I felt like a lot of the sub plots was rushed. :/
Specifically the Red Skull and Skrulls.




Hadrian said:


> I don't hate that series as much as most people do, I do like some of it, there are some good ideas for stories but parts of it are fucking awful. If they ignore the cut away crap and Spidey talking to the viewers, it would be so much better.  They really pander to children too much when they really don't need to, kids are more intelligent than this.


So, breaking the four wall is mainly the problem?

To me, it seems they haven't advance the story and randomly thrown in characters.

Not necessarily a bad thing, just saying.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > personally, i'm pretty happy with the new ultimate spiderman
> ...



well, spiderman is supposed to be just about as talkative as deadpool, so giving him deadpools 4th wall breaks, why not?
maybe they overdo it sometimes, what with the sheer amount of freeze frames, yes, but in general, thats not bothering me


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> So, breaking the four wall is mainly the problem?
> 
> To me, it seems they haven't advance the story and randomly thrown in characters.
> 
> Not necessarily a bad thing, just saying.


When done right breaking the fourth wall can be good, Spider-Man has often done it in previous series (I really enjoyed the 90's series) but they do it really badly with this series.

The main problem is that they seem to have aimed this series at 5 year olds. I know its on a kids channel but then so was Batman: The Animated Series and many others, kids shows don't need to be dumbed down so much like this show has been.

I kinda liked the freaky Friday thing with Wolverine, it was a decent idea for both characters to know what its like to be one another...but they fucked it up.


----------



## smile72 (Jul 2, 2012)

Not sure what Flanders has to do with this, but I was ever a big fan of The Avengers... so there is not much to say.


----------

